# Apple pie filling recipe needed please



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

I still have about a 1/2 bushel of apples and wanted to can pie filling. 

I started reading and everything that I have read has cornstarch in it. then I kept on reading and a blog said not to put cornstarch in it.

does anyone have a recipe for pie filling? cornstarch or not. figured the pro's are all on here so going straight to the top with this one.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Here is a bulk recipe that my Mom uses when she makes apple pie filling. 

18 cups thin sliced apples (fresh from the tree is best)
3 TBSP lemon juice
4-4 1/2 Cups white granulated sugar
1 cup cornstarch
2 TSP ground cinnamon
1 TSP salt
1/4 TSP ground nutmeg
10 cups water

In a large bowl mix apples and lemon juice then set aside for awhile. Pour water into a dutch oven over medium heat. Combine sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, salt and nutmeg. Add to water and mix well, then bring to a boil. Boil for 2 minutes stirring constantly.
Add apples and return to a boil. Reduce heat, cover and simmer until apples are tender, about 6 to 8 minutes. Cool for 30 minutes. Ladle into 5 freezer containers, leaving 1/2 inch head space. Cool at room temperature no longer than 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Ok, admit, I do not make apple pies.

Couldn't you just leave out the cornstarch and add it if you need it when you get ready to make the pie? Mix with water of course and add to filling....I know your filing might be runny to begin with but.... I'm off to look somewhere...


----------



## DJgang (Apr 10, 2011)

Appears that you would use Clear jel instead whatever that is..

http://thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/2012/08/canned-apple-pie-filling.html?m=1

About clear jel

http://www.simplycanning.com/clear-jel.html


----------



## ilovetigger (Aug 10, 2011)

YEP............I use clear jel for my homemade canned pie fillings.


----------



## Freyadog (Jan 27, 2010)

Really appreciate the help. We have a Mennonite store that we buy our bulk from so will go out there and see if they have Clear gel. It's a ways out but need to put in a bulk order anyway. Also will use the recipe but use the Clear gel instead of the cornstarch.



thanks again. 

Freyadog


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

DJgang said:


> Appears that you would use Clear jel instead whatever that is..
> 
> http://thehiddenpantry.blogspot.com/2012/08/canned-apple-pie-filling.html?m=1
> 
> ...


Thanks! Just emailed this link to my dad, gave him a bunch of apples and he was looking for a good pie filling recipe to can.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't ever canned my apple-pies - they are usually too big for a jar 

My filling recipe came from my grandma and I don't know where she got it from.

For a single pie:

4 - 5 apples, peeled, cored, sliced into approx. 12-pieces each (quarter, then slice the quarters into 3 pieces)

Tossing mix:

3/4 cup white flour
3/4 cup white sugar
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg

Soak-up all the cut apple-juice with all the excess mix, place in pie-shell and bake.

If you want fresh-baked, but, just want to prepare it beforehand, place full pie (ready to bake) in a large clear plastic bag and set in freezer. Bake when ready.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

i use tapioca to thicken my pies never canned it though i think store bought uses some sort of clear gel


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

ask.com

Great for recipes and some even granny uses.


----------

